# Conroe Crappie Haul



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

Well, I've been on a decent crappie bite lately in several different holes but the wind just hasn't cooperated. Today it finally laid down enough for us to really get after them and we made the most of it. We fished brush in anywhere from 21ft to 32ft of water and grinded out a three man limit this morning. All fish were caught on jigs and we only had about 20 throw backs out the 75 fish. -Roach


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice striper, and those other fish.


----------



## BIGDADDY22 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice haul Roach


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice job, those are some nice looking crappie.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Congrats.....Nice catch..Where is your holes??????:biggrin:


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

nice catch...congrats


----------



## WDFishing (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice looking Crappies, TR!


----------



## Corey270 (May 18, 2009)

Very nice...WTG!


----------



## Talon (Apr 13, 2010)

Dude.....everytime you go out you kick their round hole!!! Great job man! I need to put a gps tracker on your boat!!! ha! Thanks for the piks and report!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Nice Slabs!!


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

*Interesting fishes*

Notice a big one on the table .

How much of a fight - what did it weigh?

thanks for the post and photos.
jrw


----------



## Texas Roach (May 29, 2009)

jrw said:


> Notice a big one on the table .
> 
> How much of a fight - what did it weigh?
> 
> ...


The big fish was a 3lb-4lb hybrid. They put up a heck of a fight and it was really fun trying to get him in without straightening out the hook on that small crappie jig. -Roach


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice.


----------



## 7th9thplace (May 23, 2009)

Nice catch way to go, sounds like a good fish fry in the making !!!!


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

nice haul


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

You forgot the GPS coordinates 

Nice catch !!!:brew:


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*Great Crappie Report*

You had a great crappie day for sure! I went to Conroe yesterday, and fished up on the north end where I put in at Cagle, which is where I usually put in at. Went out in the stumpy area about 19-20 feet, and saw some on my fishfinder, but couldn't get em to bite. Later I went over under the 1375 bridge, and snagged a few, but nothing to brag about. So I just game em to a family fishing there, and gave it up.

Thanks for the nice report and pictures.
GoneFish'n:rybka:
Charlie


----------



## Blastn & Castn (Mar 11, 2010)

Nice crappie


----------



## BuckCarraway (Jan 5, 2010)

Very nice! Where in the world have the white crappie gone? All of the crappie I have caught lately on conroe and all of the pictures I see are all Black Crappie. Very strange for conroe.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

BuckCarraway said:


> Very nice! Where in the world have the white crappie gone? All of the crappie I have caught lately on conroe and all of the pictures I see are all Black Crappie. Very strange for conroe.


Don't white crappie go through a dark phase when they are spawning? I'm no crappie expert, but I've heard that a few times.
Nice mess of fish, crappie filets are hard to beat.


----------

